# Introduction



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Hi All,

Just thought I would write a quick introduction and tell everyone a little bit about myself. First of all I want say I love PS; I have been lurking on here for two years and have learned a TON so hopefully I won't ask too many stupid questions.

I graduated from college about 4 years ago and started working for a Fortune 500 financial company in customer service and hated it. Then got a job at another Fortune 500 financial institution in retail banking and hated every minute of that as well. So I decided to make some changes, I quit my banking job and got a job with great hours and no stress at a coffee shop to keep some cash flowing. However something good came out of being miserable for the last four years - it forced me to figure out what I need to do to be happy. I have always wanted to start/own a business and have had several 'business ventures' in HS and college but never seriously just for a little extra cash.

With out writing my autobiography I came to the conclusion that snow plowing best aligns with my interests, hobbies, past-times, strengths, and goals. I recently purchased a Chevy Silverado 2500HD with a 8' 6" Western UltraMount and am in the process of applying for an EIN, setting up an LLC, writing up contracts, etc.

To answer a few questions before they are asked: 

I am setting it up as an LLC to protect my personal assets.
I WILL have proper insurance before I drop the plow in anyone's driveway.
My brother-in-law is part owner of a large ($7mm+ gross/yr) commercial snow removal company and has been in business since the 70's so I have lots of support. 
I will be doing 10-20 resi's and hopefully one small commercial.
I want as much advice/input as possible from members of PS b/c I have learned more on this website than I ever imagined I would from when I first stumbled into the site and spent 3 hours looking at pics of plow trucks .
Right now I am approaching snow removal as a hobby, with the intention of turning it into a profitable company so I realize I probably won't make any 'real' money for the next 2-5 years.

Thanks for taking the time to read all of this and I look forward to getting to know people on here.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome to Plowsite! I like everything you stated in your intro except the last statement. You should see "real money" the first year if you priced your accounts correctly. Also don't ever think of it as a hobby if you intend to try to make a profit, your mindset will be off the mark. Just my thoughts.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Primo, if you're redoing your current plow make sure you have a backup plan. Sounds like the brother in law could help, but I'm sure he's busy as well when the snow flys.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

I knew I was going to hear that from somebody. I think I just phrased it incorrectly, what I am trying to say is that I have realistic expectations for starting a new business. 

As for a back up I haven't figured that out yet, right now my first thought is that I have a neighbor who also does snow removal and hopefully we can work out a plan to back up each other. I am also thinking if I get a snow blower I could at least make a dent in most of the resi's if I my plow/truck were out of commission and I had no other option. Also I have a brother who is going to school to be a firefighter and is very interested in joining forces with me (as an employee/sub, not a partner/owner) and hopefully we can get him a truck with a plow sooner than later.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome to PS, and snowplowing in general. Check the off-topic, there's a GTG that a local in planning, that may be a great networking and learning opportunity for you. Backup can be as simple as getting to know others in the area that you can call on if you get in trouble. I'm in the Plymouth/New Hope/Golden Valley area, so just north and east of where you're at, and I know of a couple others on this forum who are also nearby, as well as a handful of locals who would be happy to help a guy out in a pinch who aren't on this forum.

If you plan to get into commercial work, you should start learning about ice control as well. If you want good paying work around here, you need to have top notch service, be efficient, and offer everything from shoveling to ice control. The guys who "just plow" typically end up "just subs" if you know what I mean. 

7 mil on snow is huge, who's your brother in law? Just curious.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice wizardsr. Neither the church and grocery store that I am going to try to land salt (part of the reason I am trying to get them specifically). Like you said I am going to have to learn sooner than later if I want to expand.

I should have clarified; they did $7mm with snow and landscaping combined. They do commercial only and that was about 5 years ago well before "The Great Recession", I am sure it was lower last year.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

PrimoSR;1042260 said:


> Thanks for the advice wizardsr. Neither the church and grocery store that I am going to try to land salt (part of the reason I am trying to get them specifically). Like you said I am going to have to learn sooner than later if I want to expand.
> 
> I should have clarified; they did $7mm with snow and landscaping combined. They do commercial only and that was about 5 years ago well before "The Great Recession", I am sure it was lower last year.


When it's a skating rink, they'll want salt, so have a plan in mind of how you're going to do them when that call comes. All it takes is one ice storm for you to get caught with your pants down.  Even if it's just a few bags through a fertilizer spreader, just have something in mind just in case. Nothing worse than telling a customer you "cant".

That's still pretty good size, should I start guessing? 

Lawn prices are in the crapper this year, or so I've found just from the minimal lawn work I've taken on this year. No doubt everyone has been stung by the poor economy... Doesn't help that every other unemployed kook thinks they're a lawn contractor with their rolling payment book of a truck and push mower...


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to PS. If your interested in a get together to meet onter locals, let me know. I trying to get one going on July 10th on the E.side of St.Paul. Let me know.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

> When it's a skating rink, they'll want salt, so have a plan in mind of how you're going to do them when that call comes. All it takes is one ice storm for you to get caught with your pants down. Even if it's just a few bags through a fertilizer spreader, just have something in mind just in case. Nothing worse than telling a customer you "cant".


That is exactly what I was planning for this winter, thanks for the advice.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

> Welcome to PS. If your interested in a get together to meet onter locals, let me know. I trying to get one going on July 10th on the E.side of St.Paul. Let me know.


Thanks - I would be interested in something like that (if I am not at the cabin)!


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

PrimoSR;1042588 said:


> Thanks - I would be interested in something like that (if I am not at the cabin)!


Give me a call at 651-895-9233 for info. That's my buss cell.

Lee


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Another question for those reading this... 

One time when I was surfing PS I found a thread about some one who keeps a plowing log (of course now I can't find it), date, time, snow amount, miles, etc. It seems like something that would be useful/smart to do and I am about to make a spreadsheet for it. But I am wondering how many other people do the same thing and/or how many people take before and after pics of every plow site?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Also I am making a three-ring binder to keep in my truck with extra contracts, a folder for gas receipts, business cards, fliers/advertisement... Does anyone else do this as well or am I OCD?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I should do the same thing but I just stuff my center console with all my papers. I unload it every few months after it gets too full to shut.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Camden;1060973 said:


> I should do the same thing but I just stuff my center console with all my papers. I unload it every few months after it gets too full to shut.


LOL. This sounds more familiar than I'd like to admit. :laughing:

Primo. A log of weather conditions and what you did and when is a must, from a liability standpoint. I'm in the process of going largely paperless, everything is online accessible by the crews with their iphones/blackberries. We don't take much for pics unless there's a problem that needs to be documented. We do however do a site survey of every new property we take on to document pre-existing conditions such as curb damage, etc.

Having a book of site plans, specs, contact info, etc. is also a good idea, something we've done from time to time but always seem to have a hard time keeping it updated. If you get sick or something and can't work, the binder will be a lifesaver for your business.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

For those interested, I have rescheduled the Meet Up for Sept 25 th at my house on the E. side of St.Paul. Still waiting to hear from anyone who is planning on coming. Have one commitment so far. Perhaps we should both be committed for trying this.

Give me a call
Lee
651-774-5864 Home
651-895-9233 Cell ( if you call and I don't get to the call, you will get my message. Just press 1 to skip it and leave your message)


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Deershack;1060996 said:


> For those interested, I have rescheduled the Meet Up for Sept 25 th at my house on the E. side of St.Paul. Still waiting to hear from anyone who is planning on coming. Have one commitment so far. Perhaps we should both be committed for trying this.
> 
> Give me a call
> Lee
> ...


I am going to be up at the cabin taking out docks - otherwise I would definitely be there.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

wizardsr;1060995 said:


> LOL. This sounds more familiar than I'd like to admit. :laughing:
> 
> Primo. A log of weather conditions and what you did and when is a must, from a liability standpoint. I'm in the process of going largely paperless, everything is online accessible by the crews with their iphones/blackberries. We don't take much for pics unless there's a problem that needs to be documented. We do however do a site survey of every new property we take on to document pre-existing conditions such as curb damage, etc.
> 
> Having a book of site plans, specs, contact info, etc. is also a good idea, something we've done from time to time but always seem to have a hard time keeping it updated. If you get sick or something and can't work, the binder will be a lifesaver for your business.


Thanks, that is good to know. I thought I was being to OCD and over thinking everything. I sent you a PM as well.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Dropped off the plow last weekend to get it refinished. I was going to do it myself but not having any of the equipment or experience I decided just to pay someone. I actually found someone in central WI who does really good work and quoted me $425 (takes apart the plow, replaces the bolts, sandblasts and repaints the frame and plow, a couple of minor welds) which I thought was a very good deal, about half the price of a local shop. I am really excited to pick it up and I already have my free replacement stickers from Western.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice truck. I love the strap protector on the plow. Wouldn't want to damage the finish now......, or maybe you were protecting the strap. LOL. Welcome to the site!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

pohouse;1085781 said:


> Nice truck. I love the strap protector on the plow. Wouldn't want to damage the finish now......, or maybe you were protecting the strap. LOL. Welcome to the site!


Haha, yeah that is definitely to protect my new strap. 
Thanks,


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Update: I got a binder for my truck put together. I am keeping receipts, contracts, fliers/advertisements, business cards, etc. so I always have it with me and it stays neat and organized. I have my LLC, EIN, bank accounts, business credit card, and will be calling the insurance agent this week. 

The truck is ready to go as far as I know (just a few things as there always are, alignment, rotate tires, my trans coolant line has a small leak, I did pads/rotors all the way around, front inner and outer tie rods, pit-man arm is a little loose as well as the ball joints but I am going to do those next spring...) I should get my plow back in two weeks so I can change the oil, put some dielectric on the connectors, put the Western stickers on when I get it back, and install some new plow markers. 

I downgraded my goals for the year because it is my first year and I don't want to bite off more than I can chew. I would rather do a good job on 5 driveways and get referrals next year than do a mediocre job on 10 driveways and not get any referrals. Also, I decided not to take on any commercial accounts this year for the same reason. I am also debating whether I should sign up for SIMA this year or next year (the business start up costs are starting to add up). I also don't have any sort of agreement with anyone for a backup yet. Question/comments/criticism welcome as well as last minute advice for a newb.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds like you are going in the right direction. I always carried a clipboard in the past with a spread sheet, but now I think I am going to steal the 3 ring binder deal and make some improvements of my own. Thanks. :waving:

Have you ever touched a plow before from the operating standpoint or are you completely new?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1086165 said:


> Sounds like you are going in the right direction. I always carried a clipboard in the past with a spread sheet, but now I think I am going to steal the 3 ring binder deal and make some improvements of my own. Thanks. :waving:
> 
> Have you ever touched a plow before from the operating standpoint or are you completely new?


I have plowed one driveway myself (obviously enjoyed it) outside of that I have just been around snow plowing. The long version of my answer is at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

PrimoSR;1086187 said:


> I have plowed one driveway myself (obviously enjoyed it) outside of that I have just been around snow plowing. The long version of my answer is at the beginning of this thread.


Got you. What kind of tires are you running?


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

What about signage for your truck? Even magnetic signs with co. name and phone number would work.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1086209 said:


> Got you. What kind of tires are you running?


They are TreadWright Gaurd Dogs. Never bought from the company before, so far I like them though. I just like the looks and price so I figured I would give them a try.

https://www.treadwright.com/shopnow...0/sename/26570r16-guard-dog-mt-d/default.aspx


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

pohouse;1086521 said:


> What about signage for your truck? Even magnetic signs with co. name and phone number would work.


I am still trying to decide if I want magnets (so I can take them off if/when I need to) or stickers because the look SO MUCH better.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

PrimoSR;1086745 said:


> They are TreadWright Gaurd Dogs. Never bought from the company before, so far I like them though. I just like the looks and price so I figured I would give them a try.
> 
> https://www.treadwright.com/shopnow...0/sename/26570r16-guard-dog-mt-d/default.aspx


To be honest, I can't say for certain those will be a good choice for the snow. With snow, you do not want an aggressive mud terrain tire. You want a nice siped tire that holds snow for traction. Being your first year, those will work, but it's something to think about in the future when cash is flowing more freely.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

What do you guys this of this? I am leaning towards magnets right now because they are more temporary. They are 12" x 24" and about $12/ea. Also, these are almost exactly the same as my business cards.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Can't read it in your post. Not going to be able to read it on a moving truck. I would not use a dark background graphic. The phone number needs to be larger. No need to include your name as owner. Less text the better. Just being honest here.

Some options to consider.....Use a background color the same as your truck. Then letters in a contrasting color. This will make the sign less noticeable as a magnetic sign.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

pohouse;1086892 said:


> Can't read it in your post. Not going to be able to read it on a moving truck. I would not use a dark background graphic. The phone number needs to be larger. No need to include your name as owner. Less text the better. Just being honest here.
> 
> Some options to consider.....Use a background color the same as your truck. Then letters in a contrasting color. This will make the sign less noticeable as a magnetic sign.


I agree, KISS. Here's a couple of mine; these logo's get plenty of calls and look great.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

wizardsr;1087083 said:


> I agree, KISS. Here's a couple of mine; these logo's get plenty of calls and look great.


Nice trucks Wizard! Where did you get those rear tire plastic molding protector things on your Regular cab? When you gonna post of some pics of that 8611LP monster?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Pinky Demon;1087381 said:


> Nice trucks Wizard! Where did you get those rear tire plastic molding protector things on your Regular cab? When you gonna post of some pics of that 8611LP monster?


Thanks.

The rear fenders are Minimizer fenders http://www.minimizer.com/. I picked them up at Crysteel in Fridley, but I'm sure pretty much any big truck parts outlet can get them for you, as minimizer's are fairly common on class 8 and up trucks, semis, etc.

Here's a teaser until I find some others of the blade not pushing snow. Just imagine an 810 and add a foot.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree with not wanting to get in over your head, but if all you are doing is drives 10 should not be a problem. I don't see how you can make anything doing 5. Don't hang your self but need to do enough to make it worth your time.
Good luck
Robert


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

wizardsr;1087520 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The rear fenders are Minimizer fenders http://www.minimizer.com/. I picked them up at Crysteel in Fridley, but I'm sure pretty much any big truck parts outlet can get them for you, as minimizer's are fairly common on class 8 and up trucks, semis, etc.
> 
> Here's a teaser until I find some others of the blade not pushing snow. Just imagine an 810 and add a foot.


Ah! Thanks a lot for the link! Now I know what to order.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the input on the magnets. Like I said I want something temporary and cost conscious this year. I came up with another one using your advice. Let me know what you think of this one.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

rob_cook2001;1088191 said:


> I agree with not wanting to get in over your head, but if all you are doing is drives 10 should not be a problem. I don't see how you can make anything doing 5. Don't hang your self but need to do enough to make it worth your time.
> Good luck
> Robert


My minimum goal is 5 contracts, the max I will take this year is 10. I would rather take too few this year and do a really good job and get good referrals than vice versa. I will be taking one time drives after my contracts are done though.

Thanks,


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1086165 said:


> Sounds like you are going in the right direction. I always carried a clipboard in the past with a spread sheet, but now I think I am going to steal the 3 ring binder deal and make some improvements of my own. Thanks. :waving:


No problem!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

wizardsr;1087520 said:


> Thanks.
> Here's a teaser until I find some others of the blade not pushing snow. Just imagine an 810 and add a foot.


Any pics yet? You have teased us long enough!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

PrimoSR;1092336 said:


> Any pics yet? You have teased us long enough!


Sorry man, been swamped trying to get ready for the inevitable...


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

wizardsr;1087083 said:


> I agree, KISS. Here's a couple of mine; these logo's get plenty of calls and look great.


I was just watching YouTube videos and found this.






Is this yours or just coincidence?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

pohouse;1086521 said:


> What about signage for your truck? Even magnetic signs with co. name and phone number would work.


Just got them about a week ago. Here are a few pics.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=102672&page=3


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

They look good. Nice truck.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

PrimoSR;1093102 said:


> I was just watching YouTube videos and found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's mine from a few years back.


----------



## Teamdynamic (Nov 5, 2010)

goodluck and welcome


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

wizardsr;1105603 said:


> Yep, that's mine from a few years back.


Very nice truck Wizard - is that your personal truck?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

PrimoSR;1131519 said:


> Very nice truck Wizard - is that your personal truck?


The maroon crew cab is my daily driver. I've actually been plowing with the dually the last couple storms, that thing's an animal with a ton of salt in the back.

How've you been making out these last couple storms?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

wizardsr;1135870 said:


> The maroon crew cab is my daily driver. I've actually been plowing with the dually the last couple storms, that thing's an animal with a ton of salt in the back.
> 
> How've you been making out these last couple storms?


It is going ok so far. First storm I had a relay and solenoid go bad (fortunately it was right after I got home from plowing and was in the drive. Second storm I had a loose ground but that was a pretty quick problem. Third time out I had a fuse in the strobe box come loose or lose connection or something, stood there for about 20 minutes before I figured it out. Tonight was great though, 6" of powder out here so far, no problems as of yet. Did my first run at 7pm and heading back out around 5am to do clean up. I like this storm I hope we get more like this one this winter! I just got contract #7 tonight so I pretty happy with my progress so far. All of my accts. are within a 7 mile radius of my house and my total route is 25 miles 1.5 hours.

How is your winter going?


----------

